# slate with metal flakes within



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i have bought some offcuts from a stone merchants thinking i might be able to use them within the tank but as i cleaned off all the crud i noticed some stones seemed to have a much more glistening sheen like sparkly bits....and some look like they might have what appears to the eye as a solder type materiel embeded???

just wondering if these where harmless mineral deposits which might look quite good under light or have you heard of certain slate being bad for fish ..ie metal poisoning??

since i read that fools gold is bad....so maybe this is too??


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hard to say... can you post some pics of them? Some real clear close ups of the shiny stuff will help.
Not all shiny material in rock is metallic, it could be clear quartz or mica deposits, which are harmless for your tank. Any metal ores you want to stay away from. Typically things like iron ore will rust around the deposits so its a dead give away. Any rust?

There is a geologist on here that is real helpful, can't remember his name tho.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

*jcollette3* is the expert on rocks. Maybe PM him (her?).


----------

